# Were to shoot a dog?



## voelker67 (Mar 9, 2006)

Were would you prefer to shoot a coyote? Not considering that a head shot means certian death but were is the best spot for the fur so it is the least damaged? Thanks

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just like a deer shoot it right behind the shoulder blade. Not thru the blade or you will rip the heck out of the fur more. Try to get in the rib area but still in the vital organs. You don't want to gut shoot them.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

voelker67

I shot 52 in the shoulders this yr with a 243 58gr. Vmax.And never ruined the Fur on any of them.And never had a single runner.If you shot them with a small caiber Rifle behind the shoulders you are going to get some runners.I want them to go down right where they stand.

I use to shoot behind the shoulders on everything.I quit about 10 yrs ago.If you knock the running gear out of them.You will never have to track.That is something you want to remember.Even if its a deer and your shooting good bullets.Shoot them in the shoulder.And they will go down.

Good luck


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

voelker67 said:


> Were would you prefer to shoot a coyote? Not considering that a head shot means certian death but were is the best spot for the fur so it is the least damaged? Thanks
> 
> :beer:


 Just like fall guys says. Just like shooting a deer.Another shot you will have quite regular is a head on shot. A lot of the times the coyote will come straight in and stand there looking at you. Those shots should be right between the front legs down from the back. If you shoot them above the top of back in the neck area you have a good size exit hole. Not a good thing. They'll drop like a ton of rocks if you shoot them between the legs. Good Shooting!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog

Are you shooting 58 grain vmax with the moly coating or are you reloading those? It sounds like you are using a pretty good fur load there! I am trying to find something fur friendly for my .243. I am interested to hear what you are doing.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

You also have to remember just how small most of their frames are. 
Just for anchoring them, the broadside shot is best. 
My buddy was real upset because he missed a head on shot at less than 100 yards. 
I told him to think of them wetted down, and there is a much smaller target there than with all the fluffy fur. 
I think he did shave that dog down the left side!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah once you skin them out it is amazing how small the target really is. No wonder a running shot is dang near impossible! If you ever skinned out a fox that is even more amazing. They are like the size of a 2 liter bottle of pop on it's side.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Like most big game, just follow the rear portion of the front leg straight up the animal until you reach 1/3'rd the way up and pull the trigger.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

What he :beer: ^^ said


----------

